

Adding Persona authentication to your django project - daker
http://daker.me/2013/09/adding-persona-authentication-to-your-django-project.html

======
techdragon
Django-allauth supports Mozilla Persona. (has for a while now)
[https://github.com/pennersr/django-
allauth#persona](https://github.com/pennersr/django-allauth#persona)

Its my preferred Django authentication solution. (much to my dismay when I
want a profile app that doesn't bundle its own auth code.

If you haven't had a look. Its worth taking one. :-)

------
workhere-io
Very nice. For Flask users there's [https://github.com/garbados/flask-
browserid](https://github.com/garbados/flask-browserid) and
[https://github.com/workhere-io/personaexamples](https://github.com/workhere-
io/personaexamples).

~~~
daker
Thanks i'll bookmark them!

------
hypertexthero
Excellent!

Suggestions for an updated demo:

1\. Editable profile associated with the account that is automatically created
for the django-persona-demo site when a user logs in.

2\. Update BROWSERID_CREATE_USER to point to a function which creates unique
usernames (so that if jane@domain.tld and jane@anotherdomain.tld both register
there is no error).

~~~
daker
Thanks for the suggestions, i'll implement them.

